# New Tattoo photography related!!!



## KingFrizzy

Yo guys so i got my first tattoo yesterday night and of course it had to be photo related. Going to art school in the fall and have been shooting for 6 years. I knew i wanted something that I would never regret. Sorry for the ugly hand.. Its my tennis hand its pretty roughed up thats what 3 hours of tennis 5 days a week will do to you







.

Sorry for the bad photo I took it on my phone







!


----------



## 5prout

Didn't that hurt?!


----------



## KingFrizzy

Of course it hurt.. It felt like a bee sting but the stinger stayed in and dragged..







Albiet it was one of the most painful spots on the arm to get one. In all honesty it wasn't that I mean like your adrenaline is pumping so its not a big deal.


----------



## 5prout

:/ I could never get a tattoo lol


----------



## JY

ill post here in 2 years when im old enough to get myself a tattoo


----------



## JoshuaaT

I wonder how many weird looks you get from people that don't know what that is.


----------



## lilraver018

I don't know what it is, mind explaining?


----------



## KingFrizzy

Hahah I have gotten a few today already at work. I am pretty sure people think its some sort of cult symbol or something







. But im planning on having a full sleeve in a few years so im not worried about what people think. I'am and always will be the weird art kid.


----------



## JY

wait... isnt this the apeture science symbol?


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;12710705*
> I don't know what it is, mind explaining?


aperture

I was going to post that jy360. haha.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;12710705*
> I don't know what it is, mind explaining?


Its the aperture opening of a lens.. The blades that open and close inside of the lens regulating the light which hits the film or sensor (digital) of a camera.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;12710713*
> wait... isnt this the apeture science symbol?
> 
> *snip*


Yes it is..


----------



## KillerBeaz

tats are muy addictive, ive gotten 6 in 6 months lol


----------



## KingFrizzy

Hahah I know im ready for more!!


----------



## tombug

Looks good.

They don't all hurt, depends where you get them. If is on or near bone then ya it will. Mine is on my bicep. Didn't hurt at all until I was done. Since it was my first on the guy doing it slapped it.

One thing to remember is be 100% sure it is what you want, don't get one to get one.


----------



## Shane1244

Definitely something I've never seen. Pretty cool. I'll never understand the hype about tattoo's, but to each their own.

I'd get a circle on my arm, I like shooting wide open.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12712623*
> Definitely something I've never seen. Pretty cool. I'll never understand the hype about tattoo's, but to each their own.
> 
> I'd get a circle on my arm, I like shooting wide open.










If anyone were to do that, it'd be GoneTomorrow!


----------



## Marin

What you need is a tattoo of a lenses optical design.

Maybe the Zeiss 21mm.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i need to get one soon. idk though. when i have money its either going in my computer or my shoes


----------



## EmMure

i have a 3/4 sleeve ill post pictures when im not lazy


----------



## SinX7

What symbol is that? And how much was it?


----------



## Marin

It's an aperture.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;12713333*
> What you need is a tattoo of a lenses optical design.
> 
> Maybe the Zeiss 21mm.


That would make one good tramp stamp. Just saying.


----------



## derickwm

Getting a new tattoo tomorrow  so excited!


----------



## mz-n10

blades arent even round.......









looks good.


----------



## Choggs396

I like it, but personally I would have put it in a more inconspicuous place.

Nice though.


----------



## derickwm

Not trying to jack this thread..but I just wanted to share the tattoo I said I was getting three posts back.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shane1244

Wow thats gay lol.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;12722832*
> Not trying to jack this thread..but I just wanted to share the tattoo I said I was getting three posts back.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


thats nice so far.. hopefully more detailed in the wings...

OP sometimes its nice to start small with tattoos.

Heres mines..


----------



## derickwm

Yeahh I go back in a couple weeks to add the details for the wings.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I have a fair bit of ink done myself, mostly from my military days. Don't know if I'll ever get more, but it would be nice to have something photography related. How about I just get a red ring tattooed around my arm?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12713321*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were to do that, it'd be GoneTomorrow!


LOL, I can think of a few other people here who that would apply to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;12713333*
> What you need is a tattoo of a lenses optical design.
> 
> Maybe the Zeiss 21mm.


How about a crooked tattoo of a Pentax 77mm DA?










or the seldom heard of brand of TLR "The Decisive Moment" (I hear they're better than Rolleiflex):









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;12715562*
> blades arent even round.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good.


LOL, I knew someone was going to say that. I don't think it would look that good with rounded blades. Looks more "classic" with the traditional polygonal-shaped opening.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Hahah sorry forgot about the thread. Lol that Pentax and camera tattoo are ridiculously ugly. Nice to see some ink on OCN!


----------

